# Welches Boot für 25000??



## Brisko (3. März 2007)

Hallo!

Mein Kumpel will sich in nächster Zeit ein Boot zulegen. Seine Wahl ist auf ein Lund Pro Angler gefallen. Dafür ist er bereit 25000 auf den Tisch zu legen! Ist so ein Boot diesen Preis wirklich wert??

Wenn ihr soviel Geld übrig hättet.... welches Boot würdet ihr wählen??
Es soll hauptsächllcih auf niederländischen Kanälen, aber auch großen Binnenseen, dem Ijsselmeer und auf dem Bodden gefischt werden.

Vielen Dank für eure Tips!!#6


----------



## Spackus (4. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Moin,
habe selbst schon ein Lund Boot besessen, allerdings ein kleineres 14 Fuß. Meines Erachtens ist es für die Kanäle und Flüsse in Holland perfekt. Aber für die Bodden völlig ungeeignet. Zum einen aufgrund der Rauhwassertauglichkeit und zum anderen wegen dem Salzwasser. Der Salzgehalt am Bodden ist zwar nicht so hoch wie anderswo. Aber trotzdem nicht zu verachten. Mein Boot war nach ca.8 Jahren durch, weil ich damit auch im Salzwasser gefischt habe. Mein Bruder hat ein Alumacraft, dass ist wesentlich besser verarbeitet, aber auch nicht perfekt. Wenn´s unbedingt ein Aluboot sein soll, dann besser ein Buster Boot. Noch besser ein GFK Boot! z.B. eine SeaFox, Boston Whaler oder Rocad...


----------



## fischer696 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Moin moin,
Ocqueteau Timonier 540, Z.B. hier unter Gebrauchtboot


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Da kriegt man schon  ne schöne Seafox 216 Center Console für....:l 
Schönes Design, stabil, geräumig, einfach sauber zu halten......und jede menge Fixierpunkte für Trollingzubehör.


----------



## Caluma (4. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Hallo Brisko

Für 25 000 €us kannst du jede Menge Boot bekommen.
Ich habe ein 17 fuß Kaasbool Boot mit 40 PS und 5Ps Heimholer, mit Echolot und Garmin GPS . Einen LouLou Trailer der wie angegossen zum Boot passt. Achso das Boot ist ein Norwegisches Rauhwasserboot aus 4,5 mm Marienealuminium und wiegt ca. 340 Kg. Zum Preis jedenfalls unter 25 000 € .

Infos gibt es unter  http://www.aluboote-aus-norwegen.de/

Viel Spaß bei der Suche Caluma


----------



## HD4ever (4. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

soviel würd ich ja auch mal ausgeben können ..... |uhoh:
da sind ne Menge Boote zur Auswahl denke ich :m


----------



## plattform7 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Schaue mal hier nach. Ich glaube für 25.000 lässt sich noch was besseres  kaufen


----------



## Brisko (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten!!!#6 

Wieso ist das denn so mit dem Aluminium im Salzwasser. Andere Boote, wie z.B. die von Caluma verlinkten sind doch aus aus Alu... Ist das anders behandlt oder wie... Ich wär ja auch für so eine Seafox oder so, aber irgendwie lässt er sich nich von so einem amerikansichen Boot abhalten..

Wie sieht das denn aus mit Vertikalangeln von ner Seafox oder den Kaasboll Booten???


----------



## Tüdel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Bei der Preisvorgabe, hast Du ja fast die freie Auswahl ...
Gut überlegen, was Ihr mit dem boot machen wollt und dann entscheiden.
Bei Alubooten würde ich auch eher ein Buster nehmen, die können auf jeden Fall Salzwasser ab.
Lund Boote kenne ich nicht i.H. auf Fahrverhalten und Materialverarbeitung.


----------



## zander007 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Hallo zusammen,
zu allererst finde ich es toll,daß dein Kumpel nen ordentlichen € für euch ausgeben will.Ich denke schon,daß er mit der Wahl eines Lund Bootes die einzige richtige Entscheidung getroffen hat.(Lebenslange Garantie)Ich selber habe schon mehrere verschiedene Boote gehabt,bin aber letztendlich auch bei Lund gelandet,weil es einfach Z.Zt.keine Alternative gibt, wenn man sein Hobby zu 100% ausüben möchte.Die Frage nach Undichtigkeit und Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Salzwasser,in erster Linie wohl ein Alumacraft Problem,siehe z.B Totalfishing.nl, läßt sich schnell beantworten.Habt Ihr das Boot im Salzwasser benutzt,spült es ganz einfach mit Süßwasser ab,und es passiert garnichts.Motor spülen muß man sowieso.
Auch das Buster ist zeifellos ein tolles Boot,doch für`s Vertikalfischen und Backtrollen aufgrund der Rumpfgeometrie ungeignet.Außerdem hat man beim Fischelanden immer ein Kippeliges Gefühl. Alsdann Petrie Heil,was immer es wird.


----------



## Brisko (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Also im Vordergrund wird sicherlich das angeln auf Zander und Hecht in Kanälen und Binnenseen stehen.... Wenn das Boot im Jahr fünfmal Salzwasser spürt wird das schon viel sein...... 
Denke, dass das dann kein Problem sein wird oder???? Es würde ja auch immer geslippt werden und nicht im Salzwasser liegen bleiben... Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand seine Erfahrungen (oder Einschätzungen in Anbetracht des Bootsaufbau) mitteilen... 

Lund Pro Angler

Denkt ihr man kann wirklich nur bei ruhiger See einen Ausflug auf den Bodden wagen und muss ständig auch die kleinste Wetteränderung im Auge behalten???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Ach ja.... Hatte ich oben gar nicht erwähnt, dass 25000 für Boot mit Motor angepeilt sind.... Wenn dann noch Trailer draufkommt ok....


----------



## LYS (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Moin Moin,

kann Silver anbieten, ist ein Top Finnischer Alurumpf selbstlenzend und dank doppelter Wandung und Schaum "unsinkbar". Läuft so sauber durch die Wellen wie einige Polnische Kunststoffbecher nur von träumen;-)
Salzwasser ist für keinen Alurumpf ein Problem, wenn eine der Größe angepaßte Opferannode am Rumpf ist, die die Galvanische Korrosion verhindert. Alu kennt dafür keine Osmose wie sie leider bei Kunststoffbooten im Süß- und Salzwasser öfters mal vorkommt.

Biete meine Silver Eagel Cabin 630 mit fast neuen Honda BF 135 und Harbeck Trailer zur Zeit wegen eventueller Vergrößerung bei BoatShop24.com an.

Link:
http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/su...SEARCH_MATERIAL=1016&SORTORDER=1&totalcount=4

Schöne Grüße von der Ostsee,
Lys


----------



## fischer696 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

:k  nettes Boot ( träum ) :l


----------



## Spackus (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Also das Problem ist nicht nur das Salzwasser, sondern insbesonders Salzwasser in Kombination mit einer undichten Batterie und da ist dann die lebenslange Garantie schon wieder hinfällig...
Einweiteres Problem sind die Nieten, die sich nach einer gewissen Zeit lösen (Lund sowie Alumacraft). Da ist ein geschweißtes Buster schon besser. Von dem Kaasbol habe ich nun schon des öfteren gehört, dass die Schweißnähte gerissen sind. Also auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Mein Lund Boot lag auch nicht ständig im Salzwasser, sondern wurde auch nur immer geslipt und zu 99% auf holländischen Flüssen/ Seen eingesetzt (Spinnfischen, Vertikalfischen, Schleppfischen usw.). Und trotzdem undicht.
Darüber hinaus würde ich einmal die Dicke des Alus betrachten.
Die SeaFox 216CC ist zum Vertikalfischen ungeeignet!
Am besten Du machst es so wie mein Bruder & ich. Ich fahre ne SeaFox 236CC und mein Bruder ein 17Fuss Alumacraft Tournament Pro. Und wenn der eine mal nicht kann, hab ich auch noch Kollegen mit Booten. Unter anderem auch jemanden mit einem Lund.
Im übrigen liegt das Lund bei weitem nicht so gut im Wasser wie das Alumacraft.
Naja und was nochmal die Rauhwassertauglichkeit betrifft: Mein Bruder hat auch schon bei Windstärke 7 im Bodden mit dem Alumacraft gefischt. Ist halt nicht so gemütlich, geht aber auch...
Gruß,
Spackus


----------



## Brisko (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

@spackus

Ja, ja Du hast es gut...........  
Leider bin ich noch weit davon entfernt mir ein Boot zu kaufen.... Steht vielleicht in 10 Jahren mal an... 
Mein Kumpel hat halt das Geld und will es auch los werden... Gut für mich#6 #6 Also wird es für eine laaaaannnge Zeit das einzige Boot bei uns bleiben... 

@LYS
Das Boot ist schon ne Wucht, aber ich denke immer bei so einem Ding nur ans Meer.. Trollingfischen usw... Wie sieht das denn mit der "benutzerfreundlichkeit" auf Binnegewässern aus?? Wir wollen, wie gesagt, das Ding hauptsächlich zum Hechtfischen und Zandern einsetzen.. (Wobei wir das Meeresangeln noch nicht so richtig ausprobiert haben.. Hab z.B. noch nie in meinem Leben einen Dorsch gefangen...|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: ) 

Naja... vielleicht will ja hier jemand sein Boot los werden und nimmt uns mal mit#h #h #h  und wir kommen auf den Geschmack   

Das ist schon ärgerlich mit dem "Wassereinbruch", aber ein Lund hat doch lebenslange Garantie auf den Rumpf oder???? (Wenn man die Batterie immer im Auge behält.. Werden die Dinger denn schnell undicht???) Muss dann das Boot immer "eingeschickt" werden, oder macht das dann der authorisierte Fachhändler vor Ort???


----------



## M-Trip (5. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*



Brisko schrieb:


> Das ist schon ärgerlich mit dem "Wassereinbruch", aber ein Lund hat doch lebenslange Garantie auf den Rumpf oder???? (Wenn man die Batterie immer im Auge behält.. Werden die Dinger denn schnell undicht???) Muss dann das Boot immer "eingeschickt" werden, oder macht das dann der authorisierte Fachhändler vor Ort???



Mit einer auslaufenden Batterie hast Du bei GFK Booten ein noch größeres Problem. Darum kommen Bootsbatterien immer in eine dafür vorgesehene Box (schlag- und säurebeständig für € 18,00). Wenn jemand billig Batterien kauft oder wieder einmal an € 18,00 spart, dann kann man schon einmal das Problemchen haben. Aber normal ist das nicht. Ich höre hier zum ersten Mal von einer undichten Marinebatterie. Die Gel-Vlies-Batterien sind fast unzerstörbar. Da muss schon eine Menge stumpfe Gewalt auf das Gehäuse eingewirkt haben. 

Die Fachhändler der Boote können diese meist nicht schweißen. Eher dann schon kleinere Werften, die seewasserbestäniges Aluminium verarbeiten können. Alu ist nicht gleich Alu. Und Alu schweißen ist wirklich eine kleine Kunst für sich.


----------



## zander007 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Wassereinbruch in einem Lund ist völliger Quatsch,sonst würde es die Lebenslange Garantie nicht geben und ganz USA und Holland würden unter Wasser angeln.Ich habe meinen Händler beim Kauf meines Bootes darauf angesprochen.Der sagte,Du hast die Garantie doch schriftlich und bei Problemen,die ich in vier Jahren bisher nicht hatte,wird ohne wenn und aber vor Ort geleistet.
Ich denke ,wenn ihr euch für das Lund entscheidet,habt ihr ein High End Gerät,daß euch viel Freude machen wird.


----------



## LYS (7. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

@Brisko

Moin Moin,
die Silver ist Dank des Harbeck-Trailers problemlos von 1 Person rauf und ruter zu slippen, mache ich ständig auch bei Ostseewelle.:m 

Der Tiefgang beträgt 0,30m + Sicherheitszuschlag 0,60m und dürfte auch Randzonen am Binnensee nicht zu tief sein.

Platz ist für drei Angler locker vorhanden, einer vorne ( bei mir der Skipper ) und hinten zwei Angler und ich rede nicht vom Pilken (Angel rauf & runter) sonder vonm Spinnfischen.
Machen wir wenn uns der Hornfisch im Mai wieder besucht .

Schöne Grüße,

Ihr werdet schon ein passendes Boot finden, Lys


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Hallo Leute,
die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts nun mal nicht. Wenn ihr in Holland auf Kanälen und Torfstichen rummachen wollt, ist das Lund sicher in Ordnung. Auch bei ganz ruhigem Wetter sollte der Bodden kein Problem sein.
Allerdings sind die Lundboote, die hier eingeblendet wurde, Boote die für Binnengewässer konzipiert sind. Ich habe die Boote in British Columbia kennengelernt und bin an einem Nachmittag nicht mehr nach Hause gekommen, weil ein plötzlicher starker Windeinfall diesen Booten sehr große Probleme gemacht hat.

Alu oder GFK ist eine Geschmacks-oder Glaubensfrage. Notwendig ist Alu in unseren Breiten sicher nicht. Kanada oder Norwegen mit ihren Felsküsten und Steinstränden sind da sicher etwas anderes.
Seid ihr wirklich Hardcoreangler, die bei fast jedem Wetter raus fahren -oder seid ihr mehr die Schönwetterfraktion? 

Eine Silver Eagle von 6,30m und ein 18 Fuß Lundboot sind auch eine ganz andere Kategorie. Für 25.000 Euro kann man jedenfalls eine ganze Menge Boot bekommen. Macht Euch doch einmal eine Liste, was das Boot z.B. alles haben und können soll.
Ich würde mir jedenfalls nicht irgendein "US-Packet" andrehen lassen. Boot, Force-2takter-US Trailer" fürn Appel und ein Ei. Wenn Packet, sagt ihr dem Händler, welchen Motor und welchen Trailer ihr wollt.


----------



## gründler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

hi
bei e-bay gibt es ein händler der impoort boote vertreibt,quicksilver,theri,und noch diverse andere,
es sind meistens kajüttboote oder kabinenboote.Er inseriert nicht dauernd aber letzte woche stand eins drin Nagelneu mit trailer für 2499€ bei 4,50meter 290kg,gebaut für angelbereich.Der kommt aus flensburg und hat auch in hamburg niederlassung,weiß aber Namen net mehr.


----------



## Tiffy (7. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Wäre ja auch ne Idee. Ein Boot für um die 3.000,- bis 5.000,- für Holland Binnen und Kanäle sollte reichen. Dann noch eins für um die 20.000,- für Ijsselmeer, Bodden und Ostsee. Oder so...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

Und wenn er sich dann für ein Boot entschieden hat, mein Tipp : Kauf eine Nummer grösser ;-)
Ansonsten würde ich Tiffys Vorschlag folgen, ein kleines um mal schnell an den Kanal zu huschen und zwei Nummern größer für die größeren Aufgaben.

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot für 25000??*

fürn Kanal sicherlich nicht allererst Wahl, aber für die Ostsee würd ich ja mit *sowas* liebäugeln .... :k


----------

